# Iron Man 2



## Ames (May 8, 2010)

I was a HUGE fan of the first one, so I saw this the day it opened.

It had a few good scenes, but overall it was quite meh.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Bando (May 8, 2010)

Tried to go see it today, it sold out until tomorrow afternoon. D:


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

gonna go see it tomorrow..err today.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 8, 2010)

I will go Pirate it Legitimately evade the cover fee and see it soon.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 8, 2010)

I'm probably going to wait until DVD release to watch this one since I don't hit the theaters much anymore.


----------



## Browder (May 8, 2010)

Give me twelve hours and I'll get back to you.


----------



## peacheskawaii (May 8, 2010)

i love scarlett johannson! she did all her own stuns :3 haven't seen the movie yet though.


----------



## Willow (May 8, 2010)

I just got back from seeing it

It was pretty good


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 8, 2010)

The last scene, after the credits, was the best part of the movie.

I didn't like the first one that much, but this one WAS better by a lot + the ending.


----------



## Mailbox (May 9, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The last scene, after the credits, was the best part of the movie.
> 
> I didn't like the first one that much, but this one WAS better by a lot + the ending.





Spoiler



THORRR'S HAMMEERR!



Can't wait for that to come out.


----------



## Browder (May 9, 2010)

Just saw it tonight. I liked it. Not as good as the first (I miss Terrence Howard!) but I liked it.

And I hated the secret ending.


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

I loved the scene with Captain America's shield.

Also, can't wait for the hammer.


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

I loved the sharp contrast between the two major villains; I felt that was the best part of the movie. The casual attitude throughout the movie, despite the fact that lots of crazy things were going on, was also pretty interesting.


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I loved the sharp contrast between the two major villains; I felt that was the best part of the movie. The casual attitude throughout the movie, despite the fact that lots of crazy things were going on, was also pretty interesting.



I think the overly-casual attitude was one of the things that kinda brought the movie down.  It just felt so forced at times.

The first movie pulled it off perfectly, though. (Especially the scene where he had Pepper change his core lol)


----------



## SirRob (May 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I think the overly-casual attitude was one of the things that kinda brought the movie down.  It just felt so forced at times.
> 
> The first movie pulled it off perfectly, though. (Especially the scene where he had Pepper change his core lol)


Yeah, I guess it did feel a little forced. But I wouldn't say it was bad. I just thought the battles were anticlimactic, and the action scenes were extremely generic. Black Widow's action scene was pretty cool though.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (May 9, 2010)

To quote a comic, "It needed more Scarlett Johanson fighting and less Mickey Rourke not fighting."

Not as good as the first, but damn fun and batshit crazy. When the Avengers movie finally comes out, you have to wonder what the extra scene at the end of that credit roll's gonna be.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 10, 2010)

SOOO MUCH PRODUCT PLACEMENT


brb buying a 7-Eleven flavored Audi R8 dealership in Monaco 


8/10


----------



## Vintage (May 10, 2010)

i thought sam rockwell was at least as good as downey, mickey rourke was good when he kept his mouth shut, and i prefer terrence howard over don cheadle for rhodey. and contrary to how a lot of other people seem to feel, i like gwenyth paltrow as pepper potts because it almost ensures that she'll get a lot of snappy lines and she delivers them well for the most part. the movie also uses humor really well in general (the "swinging table device" scene and the scene immediately following that where stark loads that scale model of the old stark expo into his sportscar come immediately to mind)

idk i went into it not really taking it seriously and got a fun movie out of it, just like the first iron man.


----------



## Lazydabear (May 10, 2010)

Vintage said:


> i thought sam rockwell was at least as good as downey, mickey rourke was good when he kept his mouth shut, and i prefer terrence howard over don cheadle for rhodey. and contrary to how a lot of other people seem to feel, i like gwenyth paltrow as pepper potts because it almost ensures that she'll get a lot of snappy lines and she delivers them well for the most part. the movie also uses humor really well in general (the "swinging table device" scene and the scene immediately following that where stark loads that scale model of the old stark expo into his sportscar come immediately to mind)
> 
> idk i went into it not really taking it seriously and got a fun movie out of it, just like the first iron man.


 
Terrence Howard would of done it but he had a contract issue with Marvel from what he claim in a Interview from Parade

"Marvel made a choice, and it was a very, very bad choice. They didn't keep their word. They didn't honor my contract. They produced a great bounty with the first one but they put it all in the storehouse and you were not allowed in. They did the same thing with Gwyneth Paltrow, from what I've been told. They did it with almost everyone except Robert Downey [Jr.]. One of the things that actors need to learn to do is always stick together, one for all and all for one." 


 He didn't have any issue with Don Cheadle both were in Crash he has much respect for him playing his role.


----------



## 8-bit (May 10, 2010)

I saw everything I needed to see in the previews


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 10, 2010)

One thing I liked about both movies is how it managed to be lighthearted and fun throughout the entire thing. The emo superheroes with 'inner conflicts' that torment them throughout the entire movie can be a drag sometimes.

Also THOR.


----------



## nutty (May 11, 2010)

I thought it was pretty good, not as good as the first one. When the scene with the spinning desk ornament came up all I was watching was that ornament. My friends said they did to.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 11, 2010)

I very much enjoyed it.

Also, Robert Downey Jr is just gorgeous so I don't mind =P


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

It was unusually good for a sequel, even if it was a step down from the first movie. They managed to take a really gay-looking villain from the comic and made him awesome, which I really appreciate.

I hated their treatment of Justin Hammer, though. Justin Hammer is supposed to be a threat to Stark, not some god damned comedy relief character. He's also supposed to be brittish. Malcolm McDowell would have been the best Justin Hammer ever, he's got the looks and everything.


----------

